# portsnap and time clock



## SIFE (Jan 13, 2010)

salamo alikom
i am trying to update ports but i get this msg after i run portsnap :

```
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 2 mirrors found.
Fetching snapshot tag from portsnap1.FreeBSD.org... done.
Snapshot appears to have been created more than one day into the future!
(Is the system clock correct?)
Cowardly refusing to proceed any further.
```
the system clock is set correctly .


----------



## p5ycho (Jan 13, 2010)

Is your date set correctly too? Year? You can doublecheck with "ntpdate -q pool.ntp.org".


----------



## SirDice (Jan 13, 2010)

Make sure you've set your timezone correctly.


----------



## SIFE (Jan 14, 2010)

```
server 196.46.137.147, stratum 2, offset 126592.172890, delay 0.35320
server 196.192.32.7, stratum 3, offset 126592.157285, delay 0.82558
12 Jan 19:31:01 ntpdate[1187]: step time server 196.46.137.147 offset 126592.172890 sec
```
my date to this moment :

```
Tue Jan 12 19:56:03 CET 2010
```


----------



## crsd (Jan 14, 2010)

SIFE said:
			
		

> ```
> server 196.46.137.147, stratum 2, offset 126592.172890, delay 0.35320
> server 196.192.32.7, stratum 3, offset 126592.157285, delay 0.82558
> 12 Jan 19:31:01 ntpdate[1187]: step time server 196.46.137.147 [B]offset 126592.172890 sec[/B]
> ...



~35 hours. Guess that was your problem.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 14, 2010)

Make sure you use ntpdate at boot-time, and run an ntpd server after that to keep time in synch.

In /etc/rc.conf:


```
ntpdate_enable="YES"
ntpdate_flags="-u -b"
ntpdate_hosts="196.46.137.147"
```

Use ntpd(8) or net/openntpd (ntpd(8)).


----------



## SirDice (Jan 14, 2010)

SIFE said:
			
		

> my date to this moment :
> 
> ```
> Tue Jan 12 19:56:03 CET 2010
> ```


CET? That puts you in my timezone. Most likely you aren't because you're 12 hours off from me. Run `# tzsetup` to set your correct timezone.


----------



## SIFE (Jan 14, 2010)

the time must to be set exactly ,that is my problem .
solved .


----------

